# Tomorrow at the usual place.



## Encolpius

Hello, context: you will meet your friend tomorrow at the usual place and you're sending an SMS: Tomorrow at the usual place. 
What is the right Russian sentence? 
a) Завтра *на *обычном месте. 
b) Завтра *в *обычном месте.


----------



## Vadim K

I think there is no big difference between these two phrases in Russian spoken language. You can use them interchangably.


----------



## Maroseika

I'd say на обычном месте rather presumes an open-air place (like square) or just an open place (like railway station or shopping centre), while в обычном месте bears a tint of closed space (like cafe). But maybe this is just my personal perception.


----------



## Sobakus

I don't think I would expect anyone to put it this way, and having met it in text I'd instantly think of a bad translation. What I would expect a native speaker to say is rather «Завтра там же, где обычно» or «Завтра на/в том же месте» (the latter can mean "usual" only contextually though), with the choice of preposition according to Maroseika's comment.


----------



## Encolpius

Sobakus said:


> ...*What I would expect a native speaker to say* is rather «Завтра там же, где обычно» or «Завтра на/в том же месте»...



Thanks, that's what we want to hear here in WR, idiomatic translations.


----------



## Rosett

Завтра на нашем месте - if this is an outdoor spot.
Завтра в нашем месте - if this is either indoor or outdoor spot.


----------



## Encolpius

Thank you all, I haven't known you distinguish it according to if it is inside or outside.


----------



## Drink

"на нашем месте" could also be used for an indoor spot in a large open area, such as a particular part of an indoor gym. I guess the distinction is really that "на" is used when the distinguishing factor is under your feet, and "в" when the distinguishing factor is the enclosure or surroundings.


----------



## Rosett

Drink said:


> "на нашем месте" could also be used for an indoor spot in a large open area, such as a particular part of an indoor gym.


If the spot is inside an indoor gym, then "в нашем месте" is appropriate. "На нашем месте" would normally take you outside.


----------



## Vadim K

Drink said:


> I guess the distinction is really that "на" is used when the distinguishing factor is under your feet, and "в" when the distinguishing factor is the enclosure or surroundings.



It is not always the case.

Встречаемся на выходе с эскалатора.
Встречаемся на станции.

Жду тебя в условленной точке.


----------



## Drink

Rosett said:


> If the spot is inside an indoor gym, then "в нашем месте" is appropriate. "На нашем месте" would normally take you outside.



I mean if the spot is a particular area within a large indoor gym (i.e. like a basketball/volleyball gym with multiple courts in one open area).


----------



## Drink

Vadim K said:


> It is not always the case.
> 
> Жду тебя на выходе с эскалатора.
> Жду тебя на станции.



I meant in the phrase "в/на нашем месте". Things like "на станции" are just fixed phrases. And I would say that in "на выходе с эскалатора", the distinguishing factor is in fact what is under your feet.


----------



## Vadim K

Drink said:


> I meant in the phrase "в/на нашем месте". Things like "на станции" are just fixed phrases. And I would say that in "на выходе с эскалатора", the distinguishing factor is in fact what is under your feet.



Ok.

Just in case. "_Выход с эскалатора_" is a colloquial name for some part of an underground station.


----------



## Rosett

Drink said:


> I mean if the spot is a particular area within a large indoor gym (i.e. like a basketball/volleyball gym with multiple courts in one open area).


It's still "в нашем месте", because you'll have to get inside the gym first.


----------



## Drink

Rosett said:


> It's still "в нашем месте", because you'll have to get inside the gym first.



It depends on your perspective. You could already be inside the gym.


----------



## Encolpius

Hello, isn't наше место too intimate, like for a love couple?


----------



## Rosett

Drink said:


> It depends on your perspective. You could already be inside the gym.


Even if you are inside the gym, you had to get there from outside first.


Encolpius said:


> Hello, isn't наше место too intimate, like for a love couple?


Not only, it's normally used between friends.


----------



## Drink

Rosett said:


> Even if you are inside the gym, you had to get there from outside first.



So what? What matters is your perspective. If you are picturing it from the inside (even if you are actually outside), then you might use "на", if you are picturing it from the outside, you'll use "в". You are clearly picturing it from the outside.


----------



## Rosett

Drink said:


> So what? What matters is your perspective. If you are picturing it from the inside (even if you are actually outside), then you might use "на", if you are picturing it from the outside, you'll use "в". You are clearly picturing it from the outside.


If we are inside a gym, "на нашем месте" would be somewhere outside, "в нашем месте" - rather inside the gym.


----------



## Drink

Rosett said:


> If we are inside a gym, "на нашем месте" would be somewhere outside, "в нашем месте" - rather inside the gym.



Let's agree to disagree. But just in case, I'll give a more concrete example: if the meeting place is specifically the center circle of the third basketball court, then I would say "на нашем месте".


----------



## Rosett

Drink said:


> Let's agree to disagree. But just in case, I'll give a more concrete example: if the meeting place is specifically the center circle of the third basketball court, then I would say "на нашем месте".


Well, "на нашем месте" could be indoors, if accompanied by a clear indication.
*"...встречаемся на нашем месте* *в метро* в 19-30, как обычно."
"Дорогие мои девочки, завтра, 29 декабря, мы с вами в последний раз в уходящем году *встречаемся на нашем месте*) Жду вас в 19-00 *в Белом зале*, ..."
Otherwise, it meant to be outdoors.
"*Встречаемся на нашем месте*... через час... Валерия Михайловна знала, какое место дочка называла «нашим». Это был сквер позади их дома."
"_*Встречаемся на нашем месте*_. Купили шампанское и сейчас стоим в каких-то дворах. Пьѐм. Поздравляем друг друга с новым годом."


----------

